# Welche Angelzeitung ?



## lector (18. März 2004)

Welches "Fachmagazin" mit übertrieben vielen gefangenen Fischen bei den Bilder Stories lehst ihr denn?

Im Klartext: Welche Angelzeitung lehst ihr ?


----------



## Jirko (18. März 2004)

hallo lector #h

bei mir sind´s blinker, der raubfisch, fisch & fang, die angelwoche, kutter & küste und rute & rolle, wobei ich blinker und k&k immer im briefkasten finde #h


----------



## Locke (18. März 2004)

Moin Moin,

Blinker liegt bei mir im Briefkasten, Raubfisch folgt.
Angelwoche lese ich mir beim Händler mal durch und R&R und F&F kaufe ich nach Themenbereich.

Übertrieben hin oder her. Ich lese gerne und die Zeitschriften entschädigen mich für entgangene Angeltage.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Bono (18. März 2004)

Tachchen,

bei mir ist immer pünktlich zu Monatsbeginn die Esox im Briefkasten.

... und die Angelwoche beim Zeitschriftenhändler.

mfg
Sven


----------



## Truttafriend (18. März 2004)

meine abonnierte Zeitschrift ist leider nicht mit in der Auswahl:c 

Diese  lese ich regelmäßig. Alle anderen blätter ich höchstens mal im Supermarkt durch#h


----------



## winchester73 (18. März 2004)

Ich habe die Fisch&Fang im Abo, früher mal den Blinker.

Auf den Videos sieht es aber wirklich so aus, als ob man nach ein paar Minuten Angeln gleich Riesenfänge landen kann.


----------



## ollidi (18. März 2004)

Bei mir ist nur die Raubfisch im Briefkasten. 
Alles andere lese ich vielleicht mal sporadisch. Blinker gar nicht mehr, weil es fast nur noch schriftliche Spams sind.


----------



## Tim Truckle (18. März 2004)

Die Esox (sozusagen die Blinker-light-Ausgabe) habe ich abonniert und Rute & Rolle kaufe ich mir je nach Inhalt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2004)

Meine "Angelzeitung"


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. März 2004)

Moin moin,

ich halte es so wie ollidi. Bei mir ist ebenfalls nur die Raubfisch 2-monatlich im Briefkasten. 
F&F und Blinker lese ich vielleicht mal, aber auch nur dann, wenn ein interessanter Artikel drin ist. Ansonsten bevorzuge ich lieber Angelbücher aus den Stadtbibliotheken.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. März 2004)

Ich les die Carp-Connect und überflieg schon mal ne Kutter und Küste. Und verschlinge fast jede Englische Zeitschrift, die ich in die Finger Kriege.

Die Fänge Anderer, Fotos vom anderen Ende der Welt und Werbemüll interessieren mich nämlich recht wenig. Und an echten Infos ist in der Deutschen Standartzeitschrift nicht viel zu finden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## voice (18. März 2004)

bei mir ists der blinker im abo...die f&f und die angelwoche von der tanke


----------



## soeketroete (18. März 2004)

Ich hab den Blinker abbestellt und stattdessen die F&F abonniert.
Doch nach drei Jahren Angelzeitungen im Abo hab ich leider feststellen müssen: da steht immer dasselbe drin.
Sobald ich aus dem Vertrag raus komme, werde ich kündigen und Zeitschriften beim Händler meines Vertrauens durchblättern und nur kaufen, wenn mich wirklich ein Artikel interessiert.
In vier Monaten Anglerboard hab ich bisher mehr erfahren können, als je aus einer Angelzeitung.
Allein die Bastelseiten von muddylitz (bestimmt jetzt falsch geschrieben) oder die Tips auf der HP von angeltreff sind einzigartig. Und hier im board kann man mit den Leuten auch noch in Kontakt treten.
Das einzige, dass ich der F&F zu Gute halte ist die CD, die jetzt dem Abo beiliegt. Angelreportagen gibt es einfach zu selten in der Flimmerkiste!


----------



## petipet (18. März 2004)

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich immer weniger verwertbares in den "Fachzeitschriften" finde. 
Na klar, schöne Bilder von imposanten Fischen, jede Menge. Je exotischer, um so besser. Die pic`s sind ja auch Klasse. Nur, ich komm nicht mehr nach Cuba oder nach Thailand. Dafür fehlt die Knete. 
Wenn ich dann in der letzten Ausgabe von Rute&Rolle blättere, und dann so ein Larifari Gesülze über die Fangmöglichkeiten auf Seeforelle in Deutschland  lese: Da ist doch nichts an Recherche geleistet. Diese Sprüche ziehren jeden Angelprospekt.
Und wie gleich sie sind, unsere Magazine. Du kaufst eine, und kommt ein neuer Artikel auf den Markt, schwupps, liesst du die Lobpreisungen der Hersteller. Nix echtes dran, an Fisch&Fang und Konsorten.

Gruß...petipet


----------



## MichaelB (18. März 2004)

Moin,

ich lese nur die Angelwoche im Supermarket - aber wie in allen anderen Flachblättchen steht immer wieder das Gleiche drin...

Ansonsten lese ich täglich im Anglerboard :m 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: wirklich informativ hingegen finde ich die Sonderausgaben z.B. vom Blinker zu jeweils einer bestimmten Fischart #h


----------



## taildancer (18. März 2004)

Hab mir neulich rute und rolle gekauft!...das war ne bessere spam mail(weil fotos von fischen drin waren)!!!
Aber sonst stand in dem ganzen heft eigendlich NICHTS drin!
War nach 5min. aufm klo fertig!


----------



## Mac Gill (18. März 2004)

Ich habe ein Abo der Angelwoche, bald kommt wohl die F&F dazu.

Mein Lieblingsmagazin steht jedoch nicht in der Liste -> Angelpraxis.de -> "unser" Magazin vom Anglerboard!

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2004)

DankeMac Gill))))))))


----------



## anmati (18. März 2004)

*jetzt keine mehr...................*

hallo lector ,
wenn  du dir nur die hälfte aller beiträge im board  reinziehst
brauchst du bei der vielfalt und vor allem den breit gefächerten meinungen und erfahrungen aus der praxis fast keine zeitung mehr................späßle gemacht.
rute und rolle        und     kutter und küste  , wobei wenn du sie alle mal eine zeit lang im abo hattest , wiederholt sich alle 5 jahre alles.........................also ist das board doch  besser

 :a :s 
gruß anmati


----------



## Andreas 25 (18. März 2004)

Hallo,
hst leider Esox vergessen, denn die und Rute & Rolle gehören zu meinen regelmäßigen Lesebedarf.
Hin und wieder kommen auch noch andere dazu, je nach dem was gerade das Thema im jeweiligen Heft ist.
Gruß Andreas!!! :s


----------



## Pilkman (18. März 2004)

Ich habe den Blinker im Abonnement, bin aber mit der Qualität und den gelieferten Informationen nicht mehr zufrieden. Ergo wird die Zeitung bei mir zum Juni 2004 gekündigt. 

Rute und Rolle les ich öfters und kaufe die Zeitschrift auch recht gern. Für mich das momentan beste deutsche Angelmagazin. Abonnieren werd ich die aber trotzdem nicht, die langzeitliche Bindung ist mir echt zu blöd geworden.

Achso, die Carp Connect les ich auch noch im Abo. Die Zeitschrift gefällt mir sehr gut. Bis auf den Preis...


----------



## sei (18. März 2004)

Ich habe auch den Blinker abonniert und bin nicht mehr zufrieden. Ich überlege zur Rute & Rolle zu wechseln, weil mir vor allem´die Beiträge über das Meeresangeln eher zusagen. Bei der Kutter & Küste bin ich am ersten Tag im Laden um diese zu kaufen; werde das Heft demnächst abonnieren.


----------



## Jani Brandl (18. März 2004)

Blinker und Fisch&Fang flattern in den Briefkasten,Angelwoche kaufe ich mir immer und Rute&Rolle je nach dem was drinsteht...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. März 2004)

Moin!
Ich kaufe mir lediglich die Kutter und Küste. In alle anderen Zeitungen schaue ich mal rein wenn ich bei meinem Händler bin aber kaufen tu ich die nicht. Ist mir zu viel Werbung drin und die Beiträge wiederholen sich auch alle Jahre.
Außerdem gibs noch das Anglerboard und das Magazin. Das ist kostenlos und informativer als jede Zeitung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. März 2004)

Bei mir kommen R&R und K&K per Abo.


----------



## Franky (18. März 2004)

Moin... Ich spare mir lieber mein wenig Geld zusammen und leg mir ein Buch/Sonderheft zu!
Persönlich habe ich da mehr von, als in einer Zeitschrift rumzublättern!  Ich genieße höchstens noch mein "Vorrecht" die Anglerpraxis vor allen anderen zu kennen!!! :q


----------



## gismowolf (18. März 2004)

Ich hatte jahrelang(seit 1975) F&Fund später dann noch Blinker
und Fliegenfischen etliche Jahre abonniert.Dann habe ich diese gesammelten und in Ordnern archivierten Magazine an interessierte Jugendliche und auch an ältere Fischerfreunde verschenkt!Heute reicht mir das Board für die Infos,die mich 
interessieren!#h


----------



## Laksos (18. März 2004)

Na anglerpraxis.de, F&F und Blinker! :m


----------



## arno (18. März 2004)

Moin!
Ich hatte letztes Jahr die Angelwoche im ABO.
Ansonsten mal die oder mal die Andere.


----------



## Nick_A (19. März 2004)

Bin Abonnent von:

- Fisch&Fang
- Rute&Rolle
- Blinker

Lesen tue ich aber auch noch:

- Angelwoche
- Kutter&Küste
- Raubfisch
- Sonderhefte
- Esox (wenn zusätzliche Infos im Vergleich zum Blinker drinnen sind)
- und was ich sonst noch so finde 

Ich lese KEINE "Karpfen- und Fliegenfischer-Magazine !!! 

Im Gegensatz zu Holger interessieren mich die Angebote / der Werbemüll seeeeeeeehhhhhhrrrrr !!!  

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Mac Gill (19. März 2004)

@Nick_A
du liest nicht angelpraxis.de???

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Laksos (19. März 2004)

Mac Gill,

ich glaube, du meinst angLERpraxis.de!? :m


----------



## Mac Gill (19. März 2004)

uuuups!   selbstverständlich....


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. März 2004)

Den "Blinker" habe ich seit Jahren im Abo.
R&R; F&F kaufe ich sporadisch.
Je nachdem was mich interessiert.


----------



## basswalt (19. März 2004)

hallo zusammen, 
als patriot kommt das schweizer magazin petri heil monatlich zu mir nach hause. raubfisch, rute und rolle, blinker und fisch und fang kauf ich mir ab und zu mal am kiosk.
petri heil und eine gemütliche angelsaison......


----------



## Pete (19. März 2004)

schiete..ich hab nix aboniert..bin ich jetzt krank oder irgendwie anders???
lediglich der märkische angler kommt automatisch für alle dav-mitglieder in den briefkasten...


----------



## Rotauge (19. März 2004)

Ich hab nix im Briefkasten, weder ne Angelzeitschrift noch irgend ne andere.

Und jetzt hab ich mir die Angelmagazine mal angeschaut, war irgendwie nix Interessantes drin.

Les schon mal den Matchangler, je nach dem, aber generell ist der mir zu schön gefärbt.


----------



## robertb (19. März 2004)

Hallo,

ab und zu den Blinker aber nur wenn mir das Titel-Thema gefällt.
Oder wenn meine Holde mir unerwartet eine Ausgabe mitbringt :l 

Aber seit neuestem les ich lieber in einem virtuellem Journal namens "Anglerboard.de" :q 

Ne ohne Quatsch was ich hier in kurzer Zeit erfahren konnte ist eigentlich unbezahlbar. Dafür ein dickes Danke Schön an die tolle Community hier :m 

Gruß Robert


----------



## Pollux (20. März 2004)

Hi,

ich hab den Blinker abonniert - aber leider finde ich auch, dass sich da vieles endlos wiederholt (sogar die Fotos... :c ).
Drum werde ich das Abo zum Ende des Jahres kündigen und dann halt kaufen was gefällt.


Pollux


----------



## muellerltbg (21. März 2004)

Hallo,

lese den Blinker und neuerdings auch AnglerPraxis.de.

Früher habe ich auch die F&F, AnglerWoche und R&R gelesen, lohnt sich aber eigentlich nicht mehr und das Geld kann man sinnvoller ausgeben.

Gruß


----------



## altersalat (21. März 2004)

Ich halt davon eigentlich nicht viel. Vieles ist eh nur Geschwätz.


----------



## Denn!s (21. März 2004)

ich habe immer den Raubfisch im Briefkasten


----------



## tamandua (21. März 2004)

Ich habe F&F im Abo und kaufe mir sporadisch mal andere Zeitschriften, wenn das Thema interessant ist...Bei F&F wiederholt sich natürlich auch vieles, klar. Aber ich bin trotzdem einigermaßen zufrieden und die Cd ist zumindest ganz nett, auch wenn sie meist nich besonders informativ ist.Mal ne Abwechslung zum:b


----------



## detlefb (21. März 2004)

Moin,

Sohnemann den Blinker, ich F&F. 

Gruß Detlef


----------



## Blenni (21. März 2004)

Hallo,
im Abo habe ich " Rute und Rolle" und "Kutter und Küste", wobei die letztere für mich eigentlich reichen würde, erscheint aber nun mal so selten.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Sockeye (21. März 2004)

Ich lese keine gedruckte Zeitschrift

alles nur online. anglerpaxis.de anglerboard.de und norwegenalgelforum.de

Bessere Berichte - bessere Bilder - und vor Allem (noch) nicht von den Herstellern bzw Händlern gekauft.


----------



## xonnel (21. März 2004)

Nach fast 10 Jahren Angelpause und dem Wiedereintieg vor 12 Monaten war ich der Meinung , ich müsste nachlesen, was sich so getan hat. Bei Ebay habe ich mir dann sehr günstig die letzten 4 Jahre Blinker kpl ersteigert.

Nunja, ich war schwer enttäuscht. Der Blinker ist mittlerweile mehr ein reiner Werbeprospekt, ich habe das Gefühl, dass viele Beiträge wohl direkt von Herstellern finanzert werden.

Die Fotos passen oft nicht zur angegebenen Jahreszeit, verschiedene Ausrüstungen in angeblichen "Fotostrecken" usw.  - das ist alles andere als eine seriöse Information.

Bei der Arbeit habe ich ein paar Mal beim Kollegen in die Angelwoche reingeschaut, hat mich aber auch nicht so begeistert.


----------



## Nick_A (23. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mac Gill _
> *@Nick_A
> du liest nicht angelpraxis.de???
> 
> ...



Hi Mac Gill #h

doooch, natürlich...aber habe aber verstanden, dass "nur" die Printzeitschriften hier im Thread gemeint waren !!!  :m

anglerpraxis.de ist in jedem Fall erstklassig und immer lesenswert! #6 #6

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2004)

@ sockeye:
Auch das Anglerboard bzw. Anglerpraxis können nur existieren, weil es Werbung gibt. 

Allerdings wissen unsere Partner, dass wir zwar gerne z. B. auch neue Produkte vorstellen, das dient ja zur Information der Angler, dass wir aber nicht "von der Redaktion aus" irgendwas testen und/oder "schönschreiben".

Wenn gestetet wird, machen das die Member, deren Erfahrungen ja dann entsprechend nachzulesen sind.

Und da  es nicht nur das Magazin sondern auch das Board  gibt, würde da schön was losgehen, wenn wir Testberichte von Membern verkürzen oder "verpositivieren" würden.

Daher sind wir zwar für jeden Partner vom Anglerboard dankbar, geraten aber dank der Memberkontrole gar nicht erst in die Gefahr irgendwas schönschreiben zu wollen.

Auf der anderen Seite haben die Zetschriften eine nicht zu unterschätzenden Vorteil: Eine bezahlte Vollzeitredaktion, während beim Anglerboard ja alls nebenher gehen muss. Da haben die Printmedien natürlich ganz andere Recherchemöglichkeiten.

Dafür hat das Anglerboard sozusagen die Basis, den Angler der aktiv am Wasser unterwegs ist und nicht nur einige aufgebaute "Experten", die der Welt das Angeln beibringen wollen.

So hat eben jedes Medium seine Berechtigung und seine Vorteile.

Ich hoffe aber, dass das Anglerboard sich es irgendwann leisten kann, auch mal ein, zwei Leute fest anzustellen, denn alleine ws Dok an Arbeit macht, das sind in einem "normalen" Unternehmen schon 2 Arbeitsplätze. 

Ganz zu schweigen von der Arbeit der Mods und Mitglieder, ohne die das Anglerboard und/oder das Magazin in der heutigen Form gar nicht existieren würden.

Daher nicht nur (wieder einmal, aber immer wieder berechtigt) der Dank an Dok, sondern auch an die Mitglieder/Mods und auch speziell an unsere Werbepartner, ohne die das Anglerboard gar nicht möglich wäre:

Pits Angelreisen: Link
Matschke und Müller GmnH (Boote) Link
Vöglers Angelreisen: Link
Scheithauer und Partner: Link
Anglers Top Shop: Link
Angelzentrum Steinsöya: Link
Anglertours: Link
Thomas Kubiak: Link
Catch-Company: Link
Fischen mit Niveau: Link
ROGER Tours: Link
AngelSpezi: Link
Din-Tur: Link
Think big: Link
Angelwebshop: Link
Hitratourist Service AS: Link
Zebco: Link
Hakuma:Link
MS Forelle: Link
Elchferien:Link
Kunstköderbau Roy Polinski: Link
Nordic resort AB, Bjulebo, 590 93 Gunnebo,Schweden (ohne HP)
Markus Müller, Arminiusstr. 19, 81543 München (ohne HP)
Der-Norden-angelt.de, Buttlöffel: Link
Klappers Ferienhäuser: Link


----------



## Nordangler (23. März 2004)

Ich unterstütze den Blinker und dieses komische Forum hier. 
Was ich dann also lese, ist ja wohl klar.


Sven


----------



## Marco O. (24. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

HI ! #h 
ich lese den blinker,die angelwoche, den raubfisch,die fisch & fang und rute & rolle. letztere habe ich im abo .

  bis denne #:


----------



## HoHo (24. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Ich habe den Blinker im Abo, den Rest dann je nach Laune. Obwohl die Werbung schon manchmal nervt.
Gruß, HoHo


----------



## Der Troll (24. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Habe die FISCH & FANG.

Tolle CD´S dieses Jahr.


----------



## KaulBarschKing (24. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Hab die Angelwoche im Abo, reißt mich aber auch nich mehr vom Hocker..
Hab mir vor 10 Jahren mal sone Angel-Heft-Sammlung von Blinker gekauft, und einige Bilder und Artikel sind wort wörtlich identisch (anscheinend kopiert) mit dem was in der neuesten angelwoche steht. In der aktuellen Ausgabe 8/2004 is auf Seite 9 ne Schleie die nen Wurm einsaugt. Das selbe Bild is in dem Blinker-Sonderheft "Schleie" auch drin...

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das meistens immer das selbe drin steht (alle jahre wieder) und man hier im Anglerboard auch ne Menge neues lernt bzw. neue Anregungen bekommt.

Mfg. Kauli


----------



## Baramundi (29. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Ich habe Rute und Rolle abonniert (wegen Aboprämie) und kaufe mir ab und an den Blinker.
Die besten Info erhalte ich aber natürlich im AB.

Bara


----------



## René F (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Wozu noch Geld für eine Zeitschrift ausgeben, wenn man online alles bekommen kann?
Sprich: anglerpraxis.de und dieses Board...
Neues steht in den Zeitschriften doch eh selten, da sind mir die Tipps hier schon lieber, vor allem, weil man direkt fragen und mitwirken kann.

Gruß,
René


----------



## bootsangler-b (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

vor sechs jahren habe ich die letzte gekauft.
als ich 1998 in heiligenhafen zum dorschfestival erlebt habe, wie ein "reporter" seinen artikel zusammenschustert, habe ich festgestellt, dass ich das auch könnte. nur dazu würde ich mich nicht bekotzen und in der ecke sitzen... gut zu lesen war er dann ja!
und außerdem bekomme ich immer das heulen, wenn ich lese, dass alle und überall nur große fische fangen und die kleineren immer bei mir beißen! da kommt sowas von neid auf!   :q 

bernd


----------



## südlicht (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Hallo Leute!

Habe den Blinker, Rute & Rolle, Kutter & Küste und Fisch & Fliege im Abo. Mein Dad hat die Fisch und Fang, die ich meist vor ihm lese.... Ach ja, seit gestern habe ich auch die dänische "Fiske-Feber" im Abo, auch wegen der Prämie. Eine Scierra Watweste...   :k 

Tja, die Aboprämien interessierten mich sonst eigentlich weniger, viel mehr die Sucht, alles über mein (2.-)liebstes   Hobby  zu verschlingen. Deshalb auch die tägliche Dosis AB.

Wobei man wirklich sagen kann, dass sich viele Artikel regelmässig wiederholen. (Nur in den Printmedien natürlich...)

Ich für meinen Teil drucke mir die Anglerpraxis jedesmal fein säuberlich aus und lasse sie binden. Ist eben mein "Liebling"  #4  :q 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## wildbootsman (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Der raubfisch, aber auch mal Blinker oder Fisch und Fang. Am liebsten aber die Sonderhefte.

Wildi


----------



## higgybabe (12. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Hallo Leute |wavey: ,

meiner Meinung nach wir man - bei welcher Zeitung auch immer MIT WERBUNG ZUGEMÜLLT !!!
Ich kaufe nur gelegentlich direkt vom Zeitungsständer, wenn mich etwas interessiert - ansonsten ist das Internet echt die bessere Quelle ...


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (13. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

|wavey:  |wavey: 

hallo leute ,
ich bekomme immer den BLINKER.
hat sich aber bald erledigt da ich hier im forum mehr erfahre als in dieser zeitschrift.
im BLINKER gehen mir auch die ewigen auslandsreportagen auf den sack.
die berichten über gebiete da muss mann schon zwei monate urlaub haben um hinzukommen.
selbst die berichte über das angeln in deutschland sind einfach nur reingehauen.
lest mal nen BLINKER der ein jahr alt ist.da steht dann :"auf zander nur mit lkeinem köderfisch,so 7cm".ein jahr später:"keine angst vor grossen köderfischen beim angeln auf zander."
die wollen nur ihr blatt vollkriegen.
oder können die zander auch lesen und stellen sich nach jedem bericht um ???

 #d  #d  #d  #d  |uhoh:  #h  #h 

petri

der wolfsbarsch


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Ich habe die Angelwoche im Abo. Finde die gut und werde die auch weiter abbonieren. Da gibts ja auch immer wenn man die abboniert tolle Prämien die ich mir dann schenken lasse


----------



## fischkopf (13. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Hab was viel besseres!

Das AnglerBoard!


----------



## Aal (14. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Bin F&F Abonnent, lese auch oft Esox.


----------



## Augustiner (14. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Ich bin für Angelwoche und Blinker


----------



## lemmi 4711 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Blinker und die Fisch und Fang find ich ok.Tausche mich immer mit nem Freund aus,dann wird es nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Angler2004 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

hi, ich lese vorallem den blinker, ist für mich das beste magazin.
aber ich bin nach einer karpfenzeitschrift am suchen, finde aber keine und die presse oder lottogeschäfte in der umgebung führen so was auch nicht.
kann mir vielleicht einer dazu was sagen?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

iCH muß mich mal nochmal korigieren in sachen ich lese keine angelzeitung. den raubfisch kaufe ich öfters, dieser ist für mich der informativste in sachen raubfisch. im blinker steht oft ein haufen sch.... .


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

ich hatte blinker und R&R mal 5 jahre im abo, aber mir gingen die ewigen hecht und karpfen-specials auf die nerven...da habe ich beides gekündigt.
ich bekomme jetzt kutter und küste im abo und die anderen überfliege ich im laden wenn meine frau einkauft. wenn was interessantes drin ist nehme ich sie mit, was aber eher selten geworden ist


----------



## sfcdo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Keine im Abo.
 Lese die aktuellen Meldungen/Vorankündigungen im Internet und kaufe dann evtl. die ein oder andere Zeitung.
 Angelzeitungen im Internet (kennt ihr sicherlich schon alle):
http://www.blinker.de/default1.php
http://www.fischundfang.de
http://www.ruteundrolle.de
http://www.raubfisch.de
http://www.fliegenfischen.de
http://www.angelwoche.de
http://www.der-fliegenfischer.de
http://www.anglerpraxis.de

 gruß
 sfcdo


----------



## **bass** (16. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

bin raubfischabbonent aber lese 6-7 versch.zeitungen jeden monat die meisten aber aus frankreich


----------



## Marvin Grosch (16. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Hi!
 Also ich finde ESOX sehr informativ uns spannend!
 Gruß Marvin!


----------



## Zanderseb (17. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

@ Der Troll

 Natürlich sind die DVD´s der Fisch und Fang super.
 Habe dieses Jahr ein einer mitgewirkt, die im August 05 erscheint.

 Mathias Fuhrmann macht dort einen Sehr seriösen Jornalistischen Job.
 Und verwended nur Bilder die auch wärend seiner Arbeit an dem Betreffenden Gewässer entstanden sind.

 Der Blinker ist schön geschrieben, und Jornalistisch eher lockerer und bunter gestalltet.
 Ist schön anzuschauen und auch recht Informativ.

 Die Fisch & Fang ist meiner Meinung die die Zeitschrift die am saubersten und am Korrektesten Rescherschiert.#6

 Und sich vor allem auf Erfahrungen von gewöhnlichen Anglern befuft, und diese auch schreiben lässt.

 Abboniert habe ich aber keiner, hole mir ab und zu mal den Blinker oder die F & F

 #h


----------



## karpfenwuerger (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitung ?*

Ich finde die Esox am besten, unschlagbarer Preis und fast die gleichen Themen wie die Blinker, bis auf das das einige Themen fehlen.

Was ist eigentlich damit???


----------

